# any pics of brutes lifted?



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

how many people out there have lifted brutes? i just lifted mine and wanted to see who else had one all jacked up, i dont got pics yet cause i gotta finish putting the front end on. but post up people lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks good Chris! You def. need some bigger meats underneath that thing now, LOL..
You should paint your racks Orange now to accent the lift color.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

31 skinnys for them crush locks! would be sick :band:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks dion but ima actually leave it like that i like the 3 diff colors stands out, yeah I do need bigger tires, no more crushloxs lol going with regular rim with 31 or 32 which ever I get for cheaper haha hey backwood when your brother had the lift on was it low in the front? Front now barely clears 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My pics are in my gallery


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

The front did squat alot we noticed , but he just ran his springs all the way up


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> The front did squat alot we noticed , but he just ran his springs all the way up


 
mine are all the way up, got a tip on to put a spacer should help i hope. i like the lift turn with ease.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea that should help, and yea it turned reallly goood i was suprised its almost like power ssteering hah


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah, i wanted to ask your brother, when he had the right axle in did it move a lot? it moves a lot now..


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

what are you guys doing to lift the front of the bike? cause man the front of mine is not as high as the back.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

spring spacers would help. had some on my bike and it gave me an inch and a half. my axles were in a bind, so i took them off. if the front sags, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm running a 2"+05 springs turned all the way up. My front doesn't sag and is stiff! I still have the raked look. I'm a bigger guy so once I sit on the bike and start moving mine levels out. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

whats your ground clearence in the front?


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

I want that highifter lift!!!!:crying:lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i just measured the clearence on mine and its 19 in the back and 15 in the front, that cant be right? whats up with that?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol almost same as mine and i dont have hl springs and only a 2in lift sounds like i saved some money and still about same as you lol...you are wider by alot but i dont wanna be super wide anyways lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> lol almost same as mine and i dont have hl springs and only a 2in lift sounds like i saved some money and still about same as you lol...you are wider by alot but i dont wanna be super wide anyways lol


Yeah, That's almost the same on mine also.. 18" in the back and somewhere around 16.5" or so in the front.... See Brandon, we are saving HUGE MONEY by not lifting. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes sir we are and we can buy cheap axles too lol which seem to last longer then all these aftermarket ones


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

primetime1267 said:


> Yeah, That's almost the same on mine also.. 18" in the back and somewhere around 16.5" or so in the front.... See Brandon, we are saving HUGE MONEY by not lifting. :bigok:


:agreed: I am very pleased with the way my bike is and do not feel the need to go any higher.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

15 up front? I have just over 14 in front and 16.5 rear with just a 2" lift and 29.5 Terms. Got some HL springs on the way so hopefully I can get a little more.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

idk what my measurements are exactly. I know I clear a 5gal bucket by 2.75". Running 29.5s.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i know im not gonna be breaking stuff cause i ride very relaxed, and reason i lifted bike is cause i like it just not to get 19 in the back and only 16 in the front that dont make sense at all.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

speedman said:


> i know im not gonna be breaking stuff cause i ride very relaxed, and reason i lifted bike is cause i like it just not to get 19 in the back and only 16 in the front that dont make sense at all.


Heck at the angles the TC 5 is running since its bout the same as a 2" lift but with 6"lift axles it shouldn't break an axle!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

byrd this is my second brute and ive never broke an axle, not saying it cant happen you just goota know how to ride i guess, people think breaking is cool lol


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

And no trailer queen....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

speedman said:


> byrd this is my second brute and ive never broke an axle, not saying it cant happen you just goota know how to ride i guess, people think breaking is cool lol


I don't break it cuz I think its cool.... I Just give it he77 cuz its a blast! Then after it breaks I have more beverage time lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the brute 1bigforeman.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i give mine he77 also and never broke an axle or anything


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

speedman said:


> i give mine he77 also and never broke an axle or anything


Didn't u say u ride relaxed.... when I saw I rife hard I mean I like to see how far I can throw a rooster tail. I like to bail off in the ones people shake there heads at. This site is full of brute riders and I bet more have broke axles than not and big lifts r know to breack them more often so its not a myth that Ill break an axle.... those of u that have not ever broke an axle consider itself lucky and I'm happy y'all haven't had to decide whether to buy a new axle or groceries LOL. I have a piggy bank that says boat fund and I scratched boat out and put brute


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

byrd said:


> Didn't u say u ride relaxed.... when I saw I rife hard I mean I like to see how far I can throw a rooster tail. I like to bail off in the ones people shake there heads at. This site is full of brute riders and I bet more have broke axles than not and big lifts r know to breack them more often so its not a myth that Ill break an axle.... those of u that have not ever broke an axle consider itself lucky and I'm happy y'all haven't had to decide whether to buy a new axle or groceries LOL. I have a piggy bank that says boat fund and I scratched boat out and put brute


 

i feel you, im just saying i havent broke anything and i ride with some people that ride and break every ride why idk. im just kinda mad cause the front of my bike clears the 5 gallon bucket a little and the back clears it a lot, and i saw pics of the pink lift and he clears the buckt in the front a lot so i wanna know what he did.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

tha mule im hoping to see this lift in action real real soon but it is black now


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats awesome man....I dont blame you for painting it. It just happened to match my camo plastics or I would have too.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it isnt mine but a buddy i ride with has it now...cant put out names on here because i think he wants it to be a surprise


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

we also don't have to worry about cooking the cv boots either


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine get smoking hot and all I'm running is a 2" with 05 springs and 29.5's.


----------

